# FA Haiku



## Tad (Jan 7, 2010)

I tried this thread in The Lounge a few years back, without notable success. But it was recently suggested to me that it could be given another shot in here. I'm copying in my first post from the old thread.

==============================================

I think this might have been done before, maybe on the old boards, but if it has been done it has been a while. Anyway, it is good to show our admiration for the ladies here in a tasteful way occasionally.

In the most freeform sort of way, a haiku is at least two lines, with a total of 17 metrical feet (basically syllables). Somewhat more strictly it is three lines, of five, seven, and five feet. Traditionally there is some mention of season, or at least nature. Im sure there are variations on this, but that is a summary of what is on Wikipedia

Most of what I came up with Im saving to send to my wife, but here is one to start off the thread:

I touch your plump arm
Dimpling at my lightest touch
Clouds should be jealous


----------



## Tad (Jan 7, 2010)

In the lounge thread two others were added:

from Zoom:

Flabbergasted at
Your joyous and ample form;
Flab not so ghastly!

From Imp:

Haiku is easy.
Sometimes it doesn't make sense.
Refrigerator.

I think maybe that last one discouraged others? Anyway, anyone else up for writing one?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 7, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 7, 2010)

Jiggling rolls of flab
tons of luscious adipose
...I'll be in my bunk


(quite tongue-in-cheek, of course, but I had to go with the wank joke off the bat)


----------



## 99Haints (Jan 7, 2010)

I want this thread to thrive!

Bulbous muffin tops
Until they break their waistbands,
None of us are free


----------



## The Fez (Jan 7, 2010)

Adipositivity,
A girl in true beauty form,
Just don't touch her cake


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 7, 2010)

widely smiling cheeks
rock my world rolling sweetly
as lonely I dream


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 7, 2010)

OK, I know haiku doesn't rhyme. My penchant for overkill. :blush:

rounder is righter
wraps my springs tighter, tighter
big fat all-nighter


----------



## The Fez (Jan 7, 2010)

The Fez said:


> Adipositivity,
> A girl in true beauty form,
> Just don't touch her cake



I must learn to count,
Before I try this again,
Lest I fuck up twice


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 7, 2010)

Very soft and warm,
Lovely, round and cushiony.
Fat girls are the best :happy:


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 7, 2010)

The Fez said:


> I must learn to count,
> Before I try this again,
> Lest I fuck up twice



No worries - you were
busy being delicious.
We will forgive you


----------



## The Fez (Jan 7, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> No worries - you were
> busy being delicious.
> We will forgive you



I'd fix my Haiku,
But I am far too busy,
Being delicious


omg it's perfect, haha


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 7, 2010)

one more bad rhymer 
cuz I'm such and old timer
can't wait to climb her

her softness abounds
as my arms circle half round
those big, juicy mounds


----------



## StarWitness (Jan 7, 2010)

The morning after,
Fixing the bed with duct tape.
Totally worth it.


----------



## 99Haints (Jan 8, 2010)

Good morning, best thread on this site!

I would like some squash
But the more pressing question-
Make me a pancake?


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 8, 2010)

Your rump shines brightly
peace officer wants I.D.
I can't concentrate


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 8, 2010)

i like my women
like dimensions likes to mod:
su per flu ous ly


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 8, 2010)

(fat)( . )( . )


----------



## Carrie (Jan 8, 2010)

fattyfatlvr
ssbbw
lvs69xlrg






(a screenname in haiku form).


----------



## James (Jan 8, 2010)

not very good... just my first attempt as I ate my breakfast this morn...

No absolute truth
Everything is permitted
so date fat people


----------



## Jigen (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice. I used to compose haikus, but I never tried to make an FA haiku. Could be interesting.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 8, 2010)

over under or 
all around she's much more than
just sex by the pound


don't be big Grinches
judging ladies by inches
how's she in clinches


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 8, 2010)

i can't tell if that's
your titties or your belly
slapping against me


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 8, 2010)

either way we are
probably going to need
cleanup in aisle


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 8, 2010)

the object is to
force-feed you until either
you puke or i cum


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 8, 2010)

we used danishes
and cheapish ho-ho knockoffs
last night; it was good


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 8, 2010)

girlfriend looking huge
in black bra; quoth natasfan:
eheheheheh


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 8, 2010)

ra ra ah ah ah
i fed you until you came
ga ga ooh la la


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 8, 2010)

no pain just pleasure
overwhelmed with ecstasy
heavenly beneath


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 8, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> i like my women
> like dimensions likes to mod:
> su per flu ous ly





exile in thighville said:


> i can't tell if that's
> your titties or your belly
> slapping against me





exile in thighville said:


> either way we are
> probably going to need
> cleanup in aisle





exile in thighville said:


> the object is to
> force-feed you until either
> you puke or i cum





exile in thighville said:


> ra ra ah ah ah
> i fed you until you came
> ga ga ooh la la



asshole in exile
H. Stern Diceman wannabe
butt never funny


----------



## James (Jan 8, 2010)

lets keep this friendly
one superfluous mod here
hoping for respect


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 8, 2010)

i can hold my own
against puckish old knaves
thanks anyway james


----------



## kayrae (Jan 8, 2010)

if FAs love me
help me on Project Lifesize 
click link on my sig


----------



## alienlanes (Jan 8, 2010)

...............


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 10, 2010)

mouth between huge thighs
her rolling belly waves crest
calling tongue to surf 

:eat2: :happy:


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 10, 2010)

face belly boobs butt
lovelier than yesterday
blame ice cream sodas


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 10, 2010)

what happened to the
cookies? is that chocolate on
your face? yes it is.


----------



## 99Haints (Jan 10, 2010)

Lift it and drop it
Your belly shakes with vigour
Mine flitters with glee


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 10, 2010)

Fleshy girlfriend rocks
her rump is so wide, praise God!
legs fat and sturdy


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 11, 2010)

Lookit those curves. Damn. 
and that belly. Whoa, Nelly!
kiss plump lips for days


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 11, 2010)

I lov u fatur....
Gonna stuf u with gud fud
Make u rely fat


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 11, 2010)

Err... mine are not about fatness though



The ice hangs from branches

Cold fragments that glint and gleam frostily

Your own pierced my heart




Your eyes like liquid moss

Gentle, glistening orbs embedded on pale skin

Bore into my fragile soul


~Me~ Copyright 2010


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 12, 2010)

Beautiful poem fat9276! Here's my attempt... If I understand Haiku correctly, the 5-7-5 pattern can be repeated?


Boundless pounds of flesh
Saturated and heavy
Tremendously thick

Yet feminine too
Floating in the clear water
Soft fluffy and light

Delicious and sweet
Like a rich fattening kiss
A very soft hug

Addictive as love
Flowing like the ocean tide
Until it surrounds

Overwhelming and
Burdensome yet comforting
A weight I will bear

For you I will work
Satiate our desires
Until we are full

Fat brings us closer
Overnourished with passion
Big beautiful girl


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 12, 2010)

stan_der_man said:


> Beautiful poem fat9276! Here's my attempt... If I understand Haiku correctly, the 5-7-5 pattern can be repeated?



Dang, Stan! That was great! I really enjoyed it. :bow:


----------



## kayrae (Jan 12, 2010)

Stan, you're cute. Here's mine

little miss fatty
i'll make you some spaghetti
help yourself to more


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 12, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Dang, Stan! That was great! I really enjoyed it. :bow:





kayrae said:


> Stan, you're cute. Here's mine
> 
> ...



Thank you kindly B and K!  Before this thread I didn't really know what Haiku was... whenever anyone said "Haiku" I would reply "gesundheit"... 


*Dadoomp Pish*


----------



## furious styles (Jan 13, 2010)

like dan, edited
your hand's in the cookie jar
my dick is in your


----------



## furious styles (Jan 13, 2010)

more subtle, fine then
feminine form with more still
tight, your pants and mine


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 13, 2010)

Take her from behind
Vag waterfalls all on my dick
Futurama on?


----------



## furious styles (Jan 13, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> Take her from behind
> Vag waterfalls all on my dick
> Futurama on?



YEAH SEX IS COOL RIGHT





shit i forgot the haiku

oh well, too late now


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 13, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> Take her from behind
> Vag waterfalls all on my dick
> Futurama on?



Do it doggy style
So you can both watch X-Files
(Bloodhound Gang is win)


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jan 22, 2010)

renaissance portrait
fiery penetrating gaze
naked with no shame


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 22, 2010)

More than a handful
No matter where you're grabbin'
Your palm overflows


----------



## 99Haints (Feb 19, 2010)

Soft belly kisses
Honey whirlpool chucks my chin
Fat lasso twirl tease


----------

